# More Shaq Wedding Pictures...



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

#1


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

#2


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

#3


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

#4


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

#5


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

#6


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Wow, ABM!*

You've got more contacts than I thought if you could score an invite to the wedding.

Tell me this - did they do the "Hokey Pokey" at the reception????


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Wow, ABM!*



> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> You've got more contacts than I thought if you could score an invite to the wedding.
> 
> Tell me this - did they do the "Hokey Pokey" at the reception????


LOL! 

Actually, I wasn't actually there. These were e-mailed to me by a "friend."


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dang ABM you are padding your post count on the Laker board?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Shaq's lovely wife is Very Lovely indeed! Nice pictures and the kids are cute, too.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Dang ABM you are padding your post count on the Laker board?


*Blazer Outsider*, Considering the nature of your statement, I had considered not responding to it - BUT I COULDN'T HELP IT!  

I almost (almost) posted these pics on the Blazers board, but immediately realized the thread would be moved. So, I decided to save the you mods the extra step.  

Shaq went to High School in Atlanta. A friend of a friend of mine was fortunate enough to attend his wedding and take these shots. Thought I'd share them with y'all.

See, what a nice guy, huh? And to think of all those terribly bad things all the Laker fans have been saying about me over the years! :laugh:


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Man that wife of his is a pretty girl. Shaq did a good job by choosing her to wed.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Shaq's lovely wife is Very Lovely indeed! Nice pictures and the kids are cute, too.



really...I thought Shaq's wife was fugly to say the least...I guess to each their own


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wow, ABM!*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> LOL!
> 
> Actually, I wasn't actually there. These were e-mailed to me by a "friend."


Seems like you got some pals in high places 

-Petey


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

thanks for sharing, ABM.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, his wife looks like the grinch. No offense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Dang ABM you are padding your post count on the Laker board?


I know, those should've all been in one post. If you're going to post pad...don't make it COMPLETELY obvious.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn Shaq is tall!!!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> #1


ABM, Thanks for posting Shaq's wedding Pics...That's pretty cool


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, those should've all been in one post. If you're going to post pad...don't make it COMPLETELY obvious.


Seriously, I didn't think I could attach them all in one post. Aren't there size limitations?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Ahhh ..*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> LOL, his wife looks like the grinch. No offense.


I think she looks preety good myself ... just look at Shaq ... he's the lucky one.

But, I do find it funny that she looks a lot like Christie's wife and Shaq found it necessary to go to the media to make fun of Christie's wife, saying she could come and suck on his toe.

Wonder how he'll feel if someone is as stupid as he is to make a similar statement about his now ... wife.

Seriously, I;m happy that he's found a real life tax write off ... now we'll see how many children events he'll have. 

BTW: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Too bad he wasn't smart enough to know that before his public statements about someone else's wife. Good luck Shaq-Daddy.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

no, these photos don't do her justice. That one photo does make her look a little scary. She's really alot better looking than we see here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ahhh ..*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> But, I do find it funny that she looks a lot like Christie's wife and Shaq found it necessary to go to the media to make fun of Christie's wife, saying she could come and suck on his toe.


His comments weren't based on the way she looks...

I guess you don't know anything about how Christie isn't allowed to talk to other women.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Shaq went to High School in Atlanta.


I thought he went to cole in SA, Texas


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously, I didn't think I could attach them all in one post. Aren't there size limitations?


Yeah, you're right.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought he went to cole in SA, Texas


Yeah, he went to Cole.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> *Blazer Outsider*, Considering the nature of your statement, I had considered not responding to it - BUT I COULDN'T HELP IT!
> ...


Why did I think Shaq went to high school in San Antonio? 

Is that where Sarg and Mom live?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> Why did I think Shaq went to high school in San Antonio?
> ...


I have Shaq's book, he DID go to High School in San Antonio.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought he went to cole in SA, Texas


OK, Here's the deal........Shaq may have gone to school in SA, but he ALSO went to Southside High School in Atlanta. My friend is verifying the years that he went here.

It's twu, it's twu.......


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Confirmed: 9th and 10th grade - Southside HS, Atlanta.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> no, these photos don't do her justice. That one photo does make her look a little scary. She's really alot better looking than we see here.


It's true, she looked much better when I saw her at the parade. Rick Fox's wife doesn't look that good in the picture posted of her here either. At least compared to how fine she looks in those radio shack commercials.

By the way what the hell is that in pic#2? A crown?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The last few photos/video I've seen of Vanessa have not looked good. She is looking old. She's still sexy, but when she doesn't get the full make up treatment, look out.


----------

